# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  الورقة 40 من مخطوط نَظْم "نيل المنى من الموافقات" لابن عاصم الأندلسي

## محمد عبد الإله

السلام عليكم
كان الأخ خلدون الجزائري قد كتب موضوعا بلمتقى أهل الحديث جاء فيه :
طلبُنا: التكرّم بتوفير الورقة 40 للباحثين المهتمين بمقاصد الشريعة وتراث الشَّاطبي... من مخطوط "نيل المنى من الموافقات" المنظومة لأبي بكر بن عاصم الأندلسي ت829هـ 
المصدر: الظَّاهر أنها من مكتبة الأسكوريال، ومنه كل مكتبة تتوفر على مصوَّراتها كمكتبة الإسكندرية وجمعة الماجد والحرم المدني وغيرها
فإن لم يتيسر توفير الورقة: فمحتواها من أبيات المنظومة فقط
فلقد فتح الله علينا ـ باحثين وطلابَ علم ومُحبِّي أصول الفقه وفقه مقاصد الشريعة على الخصوص ـ بمُؤَلَّفٍ مخطوطٍ مهم للغاية، وهو نَظْمٌ لكتاب قواعد الشريعة وأصولها "الموافقات" لأبي إسحاق الشاطبي ت790هـ 
انتهى المراد من كلام الأخ خلدون .
ويسعدني أن أهدي إلى الأخ خلدون الورقة الناقصة تقديرا لجهوده المشكورة في خدمة الباحثين المشتغلين بالتراث المخطوط ، وخصوصا تراث الفقه المالكي ,
الورقة بالمرفقات .

----------


## ابن النقاش

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك و في الأخ خلدون و الأخت الجزائرية التي كانت أول من وضع النظم على الشبكة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## خلدون الجزائري

> السلام عليكم
> ...ويسعدني أن أهدي إلى الأخ خلدون الورقة الناقصة تقديرا لجهوده المشكورة في خدمة الباحثين المشتغلين بالتراث المخطوط ، وخصوصا تراث الفقه المالكي ,
> الورقة بالمرفقات .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله، بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير، ويسعدني أكثر قبول هديتك 
فلقد أكملت النقص وجبرت الثلم، فشكرًا لك ثانية

----------

